# birth control pills



## clareuk

Hi,A few people have mentioned lately that their birth control pills might be causing or worsening their ibs problems. I take YASMIN and is it really possible that the hormones could cause this? If it is why is it not more well known to Doctors etc.. Does anyone know whether there are any tests that may have been conducted to study this ? I have suffered for many years with diarrhea - has anyone else had this problem with YASMIN? or any other bcp?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I don't know that they could cause it permanently if you didn't have it for other reasons.Some woman find hormones upset the GI tract (both diarrhea and constipation). Even the natural hormones can do that. So they could be making your worse.However some women's IBS gets better on birth control pills so it is kind of a toss up.K.


----------



## 17008

In my humble opinion- which is just from looking up medical info- not from being a doctor, so it is just an opinion, yasmin is more likely to make you constipated than give you diarhea. In fact, it may be helping you not have diarrhea. Yasmin seems to be a combination estrogen/progesterone pill. Progesterone is definitely constipating.


----------



## clareuk

All of my other tests have shown no problems so my Doctor is currently checking my hormones to see whether that might have a part to play. I have been looking and there do seem to be a few people that have experienced diarrhea with the contraceptive pill. Perhaps I am just clutching at straws but if I am sensitive to the hormones I suppose it could be possibility?? or perhaps it could be annoying my IBS? My diarhea is always worse when I am nearly due for a period and always worse around that time. Which is explained by changing in the hormones - so I was wondering if it could be possible for the pill with artifical hormones to cause diarrhea? Has this been heard of - or has anyone experienced this as a problem with the pill.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Normal hormones can effect the GI tract.However some women get constipated and some women get diarrhea, so it isn't only one effect. This includes women that do not have IBS.Some women's IBS gets a lot better on Birth control pills, some get worse. I don't know which you would be, but it isn't the same for all women.K.


----------



## clareuk

Ok thanks. I have stopped taking my contraceptive pill and I'll wait to see what the difference is. Who knows it might be worth a try.


----------



## Ashers86

I must say.... I've never heard that before, but it does sound very interesting. I'm on the pill and have severe IBS-D.The doctor has never ever asked about that though... maybe the pill isn't the right one for you? I don't know what to think about it, but it's definately interesting!


----------



## momtobpkid

I have been on Depo, Ortho Tri Cycline and now just Orthocycline. I can say that I always have had bad diarrhea around my period and on the tricyclin, every hormonal change caused it. Yes, it does happen, but has not been medically studied/reported. My doc did not know for sure, but thought it was a possibility.


----------



## cristine

I've managed to be allergic to 3 other birth control pills including ortho tri cylon which all caused permanent damaged. My doctors believe they may be the cause of my Pseudo tumor cerebrii (over production of spinal fluid in brain) My advise to you, is if your period is lasting 2 weeks or more STOP TAKING IT. Ortho tri cyclon made my have a period for three weeks and I was ill for a very long time. Overall I think yasmin is ok. It's rough at first, but it comes along. It has some side effects reading was an article http://www.usdrugrecall.com/yaz-side-effects.html. We each have different hormone levels. Talk to your doctor if you are having too many symptoms. It may not be the right one for you. I have a lot of experience with birth control pills.


----------



## TanaG

Well my contraceptives come with a broshure and it says that 1:10000 women gets D and 1:1000 gets gas, nausea and stuff from them (if I remember correctly, I threw it away). That is not a big number but not a small number either. And judging by the number of women I hear complaining about it ... I think they should redo the study!


----------



## BQ

Tana just fyi .....even women with_out_ IBS will regularly experience more GI symptoms at monthly hormonal changes. So BC or not... hormones will have an impact on ANY woman's GI tract. But obviously perhaps more of an impact on IBS guts.See the article thumbtacked to the top of the page for more specific info regarding Hormones and IBS.BQ


----------



## clareuk

Hi,I felt I had to add my experiences since I stopped taking the yasmin contraceptive pill. Well it's been a while since I stopped taking it and I can honestly say that I have been SO MUCH better since I stopped. It has definitely been the major cause of my daily diarrhea. I still have a few problems when I get my period etc.. but I know without a doubt that stopping the pill has stopped the daily diarrhea. I have even managed to put on loads of weight, which was unheard of before. So to anyone who thinks that it is impossible or unlikely that the pill could cause diarrhea , you need to really consider this because I now know from experience that it certainly can.I would also like to add that the contraceptive pill that I was on, YASMIN, did not have any reference to causing diarrhea or it even being a side effect. If it had I might of at least considered the possibility.


----------



## TanaG

well that's what I was trying to say... I know a lot of women without IBS have problems during their period. my point was it is official that contraceptives can give you D and gas and that the number of women having this side effects is probably higher than the official study says!I myself started to have IBS symptoms a month after being on the pill .... to much of a coincidence if you ask me!


----------



## BQ

Some folks may be just more sensitive to that side effect than others. Most people I know using BC pills do not have _any_ GI side effects.. just depends I guess.


----------



## TanaG

True....I know a few myself. I also know women who tried a few brands before they found the right ones for them. I know somebody who tried like 6 BC brands


----------



## clareuk

Yep I agree. This should definitely be made more well known. At least that way people are aware of the possibilities of diarrhea with the pill.


----------



## TanaG

Just to make sure I looked into a broshure of the BC pill again (Yaz)...and will write in here the side effects:Frequent side effects 1:100 women:-mood changes-head aches-nausea-breasts pains, changes of the menses (such as irregular cicles or absence of the bleeding)Less frequent side effects 1:1000 women:-depression, loss of libido, fatigue-dizziness-migraines, high blood pressure-stomach aches, vomiting, indigestion, gas and flatulence, stomach inflammation, diarrhea-acne, rushes, skin eruptions-pains: back, arms and legs, muscle cramps-fungus infections, lower belly cramps, benign breast nodules, vaginal and uterine bleeding, vaginal inflammation-persistent sweats, water retention-weight gainRare side effects:-candida-anemia-allergic reactions-hormonal unbalance-changes of the appetite-no orgasm-eye inflammation-high heart beat-nasal bleeding, vanes inflammation, fainting-bloating, bowel problems, constipation, dry mouth-gal bladder discomfort, pain and inflammation-skin spots: brown-yellowish, hair loss, dry skin, skin infections, excessive hair growth-pain during sexual intercourse, vaginal inflammation, bleeding after sex,breast cancer, ovarian cistsand it goes on and on and on....am in a bit of a hurry now but just wanted to post this here...I think we have the right to know all this...if you ask the doctor or the pharmaceutical companies they will say....oh just some bleeding between menses and a bit of nausea...yeah right!


----------



## BQ

Well today I would say it is "Buyer Beware" and it is probably best to look up and research _any_ med a Doc wants to put you on.All the bestBQ


----------



## TanaG

True...and when it comes to hormones you have to be twice as careful. They have a huge impact on your body! As I used to say...I wish they invented some contraceptives for men







so they're put up with all this for a change!


----------



## shyanna von banana

"Well today I would say it is "Buyer Beware" and it is probably best to look up and research any med a Doc wants to put you on.All the bestBQ "Finally!


----------



## account 101

Hi, I have been on Yazmin and had simular syptoms. Have you found an alternative way of contraception that didnt give you these results? x


----------



## clareuk

Hi, Sorry you had a similar problem. I really miss the ease of being able to cancel a period if I had a something arranged or a holiday and no period pain but despite that I am not going to take anything in the future that contains hormones or interferes with them. I'd honestly be too scared to try the injection or the coil or anything that messes around with mother nature again. I've found painkillers for the period pain and condoms are the method I'll stick with for the moment as they aren't interfering with my hormones.


----------



## bobkerry

birth control pills may harm your health and it might be injurious to your health to a greater extent too.. try not to take without your doctor's suggestion because this can ruin your health too...so it is better first to consult your doctor and then take the respective pills


----------



## thePIXEL

Claireuk said:


> Hi,A few people have mentioned lately that their birth control pills might be causing or worsening their ibs problems. I take YASMIN and is it really possible that the hormones could cause this? If it is why is it not more well known to Doctors etc.. Does anyone know whether there are any tests that may have been conducted to study this ? I have suffered for many years with diarrhea - has anyone else had this problem with YASMIN? or any other bcp?


Interesting... I am also on Yasmin but I started taking it a few years before the IBS started to help with extremely painful periods (we assumed it was the time of the month at least..). I may mention this to my doctor and see what she says.


----------



## Erika Lynn

I have been on five different bc and recently just had to quit because i was bleeding for over a month straight and having horrible pain that made me light headed and dizzy every pill is different and affects you differently its a test and go to find the right one and it sucks!


----------



## searching4answers

Birth Control messes with the # of bacteria in your stomach. This along with other factors can cause your stomach problem. Stopping them won't cure it though. Just not make it worse.


----------



## everythingishorrible

Just wanted to add some things, as I've been on BC pills since high school, had IBS since childhood, and also taught sexual education and health for about 7 years...Most women will experience GI changes when they get their period. MANY women without IBS have loose stools or D around their periods. It's caused by the influx of hormones before and during the period. Since all hormonal birth control pills are made of hormone (even synthetic), they will mimic the hormones produced naturally in our bodies during menstruation. So... many birth control pills will cause similar GI changes (such as D).Yasmin in particular has had a lot of negative responses from consumers. In fact, it's the #1 birth control I've heard clients, students, and friends complain about over the years. It really is horrible. I was actually put on it several years ago after having taken a break from birth control pills for a year. I just remember that I INSTANTLY had horrible IBS flare-ups (daily D) and the worst 24/7 PMS ever. I was so emotional and had mood swings constantly. I remember my boyfriend at the time just getting up and leaving the apartment one day because I was sobbing at a Pizza Hut commercial. God that makes me laugh, thinking about it. I'd cry watching the news, cartoons, etc. And I also remember just feeling sick all the time. Nauseous. Like morning sickness. My doc said to just keep taking it to get used to the hormones, so I did. I took it every day at the same time for 6 months. And then I got pregnant while on the pill. Boy, was I pissed! We were definitely not ready for a baby. But I decided to go ahead with it. Unfortunately I miscarried early in the pregnancy.Anyway, at the end of all that, I decided Yasmin was the worst BC I'd ever encountered and I will absolutely never take it again. I've convinced so many of my friends to switch BCs and all of them are much happier. I have no idea why Yasmin is touted as so great... It seems to be one of the first choices of most doctors these days, but has such low patient approval ratings.I've been on a low-dose BC for about 5 years now that I LOVE. The only BCs I've found that don't make my IBS worse have been the low-dose ones. I was on Ortho-Tricyclen Lo for quite a few years and loved it. Then Microgestin Fe which I took 3 months consecutively for only 4 periods per year. This changed my life!If you're happy without hormonal BC, that's great. But I wouldn't give up on it all just because Yasmin sucked. I thought I'd never give hormonal BC a try again after my experience with Yasmin, but am so glad I did. I just had to find a better gynecologist who understood how bad those side effects were. She went through several low-dose BCs with me until we found one that I had absolutely no side effects with (except for slightly larger boobs, which I'm okay with).Good luck!


----------



## caren

While I'm sorry to hear so many of you have suffered with your birth control pills, to be honest it is a huge relief. I have tried about 5 different pills over the years, all of which either made me bleed continuously or noticably gave me diarrhoea within days of taking them, only for it to stop within a few days of stopping. I also tried the hormonal injection, which I will never do again as it made me bleen continuously for 6 months. When I met my husband 4 years ago (after having had a few years without a serious relationship during which I only used condoms with partners, and during which time I had occasional IBS symptoms, but not too often), I agreed to give the pill another go. I explained to the doctor the problems I had had previously and he put me on Yasmin. For a while, I believed this one was much better for me, as although I had the occasional upset stomach, it wasn't so obviously linked to taking the pill like the other ones I had tried. However, if I look back over the last 4 years of taking it, IBS has become a much bigger problem in my life than it was while I was taking nothing. The last year or so I have got to the point it is really a daily problem for me, and I have found myself basically starving myself during the day as it is inconvienient to have to go to the toilet all the time whilst at work as we are often very busy. I am only really confortable eating at home as I know there is a toilet nearby! Having just had a holiday with my husband, I took 2 packets back to back to prevent a period while we were away, and this has caused the problem to escalate dramatically, I literally cannot eat anything at the moment without needing the toilet very soon afterwards, which just leads me to believe the problem all this time is very likely to have been caused by the hormones in my pill.While I am definately hoping to stop taking the pill and have children within the next couple of years, I have just been offered a great new job, and will have to put it on hold for at least a year. However, I cannot go on like this, and am trying to find another form of birth control that we can use in the meantime. If anyone knows of one I'd really like to know, the doctors I've spoken to all just blame it on IBS (despite me telling them I think it may be the pill aggravating the problem) and basically tell me there is nothing they can do about it, but they don't have to live like this.


----------



## subiegirl

Plus, we gotta remember that those of us on this forum are a skewed potion of the general population. We are almost all more sensitive to worse ibs near our periods. To the user who determined that her BC was the cause of daily diarrhea, you should report it to the FDA. They have a number you can call to report any side effects that people experience that don't seem consistent with what is on the label. You reporting that might just be the call that pushes that from 'a few' to the 'lets take a look at this' pile.


----------



## kiwi19

Claireuk said:


> Hi,I felt I had to add my experiences since I stopped taking the yasmin contraceptive pill. Well it's been a while since I stopped taking it and I can honestly say that I have been SO MUCH better since I stopped. It has definitely been the major cause of my daily diarrhea. I still have a few problems when I get my period etc.. but I know without a doubt that stopping the pill has stopped the daily diarrhea. I have even managed to put on loads of weight, which was unheard of before. So to anyone who thinks that it is impossible or unlikely that the pill could cause diarrhea , you need to really consider this because I now know from experience that it certainly can.I would also like to add that the contraceptive pill that I was on, YASMIN, did not have any reference to causing diarrhea or it even being a side effect. If it had I might of at least considered the possibility.


Hi claireuk, jus wanted to say that your story sounds amazing. Im so hopeful now cause im on yasmin for two years and was diagnosed with ibs 6 months ago. were u on the pill for long before your ibs started?? I am miserable with my symptoms but ive only recently started thinking it might be the pill causing them! im going off the pill right away. i hope that itll go away or at least improve a little! how long did it take before you got better??? There are so many women complaining about it! I wonder if hormones can be the cause!


----------



## Friday

Anyone have any experience of microgynon (combined pill)? Does it seem to make things worse with IBS-D?


----------



## dolly12

Sometimes, birth control pills can show side effects on your health. If you are taking any type of pills for birth control concern any experts who will guide you better on this matter. But most of the time it is better to avoid taking pills for birth control.


----------



## calliope_music

I've been on Yasmin forever with no side effects...not even weight gain. I think everyone's body reacts to it differently.Also please take into account that Yasmin and Yaz are two different pills! I see people confusing them quite a bit.


----------



## hb426

I have had IBS ever since I was a child, and the first time I was on birth control (Trinessa, the generic of Ortho tricyclen) at 18, it neither worsened nor helped my IBS symptoms. I discontinued taking birth control for unrelated reasons, and by age 21, I had my IBS almost completely under control. But I started taking Trinessa again a month ago (I'm 24 now). Since the first day I started taking this pill, my IBS has flared up EVERY morning. It's been painful and horrible, the worst it's ever been in my life, and I've looked at so many websites to see if there is any correlation between birth control pills and IBS. Unfortunately, there hasn't been much research done (so it seems), but there have been some studies done on the affects that hormones have on IBS...which is pretty much the same thing, right? So, YES, it is definitely possible. I'm not sure why at one point in my life it didn't have much of an effect on my IBS symptoms and now, years later, it has been AWFUL...but I'm just upset my doctor didn't warn me about this possibility. Hope this helps!


----------



## rosemaryfrances

I was recently told within the past couple of months that I have IBS. I haven't figured out triggers yet, but I'm taking the birth control Vestura, which is the same as Yaz. Ever since I've been taking Vestura, my period is three days late and my IBS symptoms are so much worse before and during my period. With it being three days late and the IBS symptoms my anxiety and stress just like skyrockets, which I'm sure doesn't make any of this better. (especially that it's already late) I do think there's a link between the pill and IBS symptoms around periods. They should really do some more tests on this because I've seen a lot of women complaining about it.


----------



## jilliantodd

Birth control pills are a kind of medication that women can take daily to prevent pregnancy. They are also sometimes called "the pill" or oral contraception.
Yes, there are side effects of birth control pills, although the majority are not serious. Side effects include:

1.Nausea
2.Weight gain
3.Sore or swollen breasts
4Small amounts of blood, or spotting, between periods
4.Lighter periods
5Mood changes

These symptoms may indicate a serious disorder, such as liver disease, gallbladder disease, stroke, blood clots, high blood pressure, or heart disease. They include:

Abdominal pain (stomach pain)
Chest pain
Headaches (severe)
Eye problems (blurred vision)
Swelling or aching in the legs and thighs

Birth control pills that contain drospirenone, including YAZ and Yasmin, have been investigated by the FDA because of the possibility that they may cause an increased risk for blood clots. Drospirenone is a man-made version of the hormone progesterone. Other brands containing drospirenone include Beyaz, Safyral, Gianvi, Loryna, Ocella, Syeda, and Zarah.


----------



## jolyajones

i think pills does not best method of birth control bcs side affects are involved. the best method is tubal ligation. there is no side affect are involved.


----------



## Afc1993

Hi All -

I can say with 100% confidence that the birth control pill caused the worst most terrifying GI medical episode of my life. I haven't seen a single person on here who feels like they can confirm that, so I wanted to share.

I am only 23 and have had IBS for 10 years, but never severe. I'd only seen a GI doctor once. I'd have occasional constipation every 3 months or so, take a dulcolax and return to normal. I ate pretty much whatever I wanted.

Theee months ago, I started taking a low dose average birth control pill - Avian - for the first time in my adult life. I had no side affects so I thought it was going great. Around the end of that first month, I started getting really constipated. I didn't think much of it until a few weeks had passed and I started to feel truly sick - I had a horrible swelling feeling by my rectum and even went to urgent care. I was convinced something was seriously wrong. They told me I was fine. It's "just IBS."

I wasn't fine. I was miserable. I felt like my intestines had stopped working entirely. I had to start taking xanax so I could focus at work (I am not an anxious person). I lost 20 pounds in two months because I felt sick every time I ate. I had to take dulcolax to ever use the bathroom and that swelling feeling never went away. I couldn't stand the idea of being like this for the rest of my life.

My GI put me on Linzess and it worked amazing for about a week, then quit. Desperate, she ordered a colonoscopy. At some point during this time I stopped taking the pill just to purge my body of every possible affect. My gyno and my GI said it was extremely unlikely the pill caused the "flare up."

My colonoscopy came back totally clear. 3.5 weeks after I stopped taking the pill, I had my first normal bowel movement in 3 months: that was a week ago. I am now healthier every day and basically totally fine.

You should not have to be an investigative journalist to find out the pill causes serious GI affects. I am personally furious and my life felt stolen from me because no one ever even mentioned this possibility. The pill is fine for many people, but if you suspect the pill is making your IBS worse; STOP TAKING IT. Do not let people tell you it's not possible. Research shows that women who take the pill for long periods of time have triple the risk of developing Chrons or other severe GI issues.

Hope this helps someone who was hysterically desperately googling for answers like I was.


----------



## ccoleman

I'm not sure which side effects are directly a result of Yasmin. All birth control pills can make your blood pressure go up a little in certain individuals and can also therefore cause your heart rate to go up. I know that some pills can also cause an increase to your cholesterol level (Yasmin included on this), and there are many side effects that other bc pills can give you as well. I am on Yasmin and have lost weight and have seen my migraines improve significantly, from 16-20/mth to 4/mth! Certain birth control pills may make migraines worse and maybe cause migraines. I have experienced chest pain which I thought may have had something to do with the Yasmin.

I was examined and had a chest x-ray and EKG only to find out that I had an inflamation in my chest cavity from lifting something heavy. What will work for one person may not work for another person. Maybe Yasmin can cause an upset stomach in certain individuals. It would be interesting to see if you would have any side effects on a different type of bc pill. Maybe certain individuals are more prone to suffering from certain side effects and the bc pill would be the first thing to blame. For example, there is someone that suffers from depression in my family and at times I have felt pretty gloomy and the bc pill could be the culprit BUT so could the family history. I hope that you can find a bc pill that help alleviate your symtoms.


----------

